# Car Alarm Remote Antenna Location



## pmpntl (Jul 21, 2004)

I installed my own alarm system and the remote reception is pretty terrible. I put mine under the glovebox on a 2001 *Z3*. Where's the *best place for reception* to put the separate antenna w/o it being very visible? *Any suggestions* on any bimmer would help! Thanks!

...the alarm is a Clifford... I'll attach a pic of it below... it's in the *bottom right corner*.


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

The correct way to install that antenna is to mount it on the windshield,
Perhaps the most critical factor with that type of alarm is to not let the Ant. cable cross itself more than once, meaning dont bundle it up at all, if you need to deal with extra slack you can fold it over itself 1 time and run it down under the sill plate or something,
if you dont do that and coil the extra cable that bundle can actually act like an antenna and the reception will be poor.

Hope that helps.


----------

